# YES! I have noticed the Thong/IBS-C thingy!



## sarahp (Jul 29, 2003)

I have noticed that when I wear a thong, my C gets worse. That is SO FUNNY! I never would have mentioned anything.But I like them so mind over matter!


----------



## pollymc (Jul 23, 2003)

Whew, so glad to know it's not just me! I felt like a freak for a moment there. Have you figured out a way to handle it? I'd love to hear what you do. I like wearing them as well, but I can't deal with the side effects.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

I have to say, that all I wear are thongs, and hav never had a "side-effect" from them! You might want to make sure...


----------

